
Wall Street Quietly Shelves Its Bitcoin Dreams - mancerayder
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-12-23/wall-street-quietly-shelves-its-bitcoin-dreams
======
sparkie
tl;dr: "They built a bunch of shitcoins and custody service piggybacking on
the Bitcoin brand and were surprised that there was no market for them."

